# إيه رأيك كأم فى المنظر دة ؟ هل جربتى قبل كدة تعمليه ولا لا؟



## ABOTARBO (21 يناير 2012)

*سلام ونعمه
بصراحة أثرت فيها الصورة دى قوى 
عايزكم تشاركوا بآرائكم وتعليقكم عن المنظر دة
هل كأم بتهتمى بأولادك علشان دول وزنة هيحاسبك عليها ربنا ؟
 هل جربتى قبل كدة تعمليه
 ولا لا؟






*​


----------



## rania79 (21 يناير 2012)

عيالى بيصلو ايون بس مش بيركعو زى الصورة
ميرسى تربو ع التنبهة


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> عيالى بيصلو ايون بس مش بيركعو زى الصورة
> ميرسى تربو ع التنبهة


جميل قووووووى
و هل حضرتك بتصلى معاهم ولا لا ؟


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2012)

الله على الجمال 

اتمنى من كل ام تتعلم من ده 

شكراااااااااااااا ابو تربو 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يناير 2012)

candy shop قال:


> الله على الجمال
> 
> اتمنى من كل ام تتعلم من ده
> 
> ...


ميرسى يا أمى الغالية
لمروركم الجميل والتشجيع والتقيم
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة


----------



## rania79 (21 يناير 2012)

بصراحة لاء مش بصلى معاهم لكن بقرا ليهم ف الانجيل


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> بصراحة لاء مش بصلى معاهم لكن بقرا ليهم ف الانجيل


يبقى من اليوم نصلى معاهم
لانلما يشوفوا ماما بتصلى حتى لو مش عايزين يقفوا يصلوا هيغيروا ويقلدوا ويصلوا 
وحلو قوى يا تاسونى ان حضرتك بتقريلهم فى الكتاب المقدس
+ ربنا يباركلك فيهم
آمين


----------



## rania79 (21 يناير 2012)

معاك حق
وميرسى ليك جدا


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> معاك حق
> وميرسى ليك جدا


انا اللى بشكر حضرتك للمشاركة الجميلة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## Bent el Massih (23 يناير 2012)

*حاليا مش اقدر اعلمهم يصلو كده
لكن بحاول بطريقة غير مباشره اني اعلمهم يصلو للرب ويتعرفو عليه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يناير 2012)

karima قال:


> *حاليا مش اقدر اعلمهم يصلو كده
> لكن بحاول بطريقة غير مباشره اني اعلمهم يصلو للرب ويتعرفو عليه*


آمين
+ ربنا يباركلك فيهم يا تاسونى وتعلميهم اكتر واكتر

+ وميرسى لتقيمكم
ربنا معاكم


----------



## zezza (23 يناير 2012)

*الصورة فكرتنى ب بابا و ماما... و بابا بالاخص كان بيصلى بينا دايما و لحد دلوقتى ساعات بنعملها كأسرة 
لما يبقى ليا عيال هعملهم كدة بأذن يسوع 
شعور حلو بجد ..ربنا يدينى و اجربنها لما يبقى ليا جوز و اطفال فى المستقبل :wub:*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يناير 2012)

zezza قال:


> *الصورة فكرتنى ب بابا و ماما... و بابا بالاخص كان بيصلى بينا دايما و لحد دلوقتى ساعات بنعملها كأسرة
> لما يبقى ليا عيال هعملهم كدة بأذن يسوع
> شعور حلو بجد ..ربنا يدينى و اجربنها لما يبقى ليا جوز و اطفال فى المستقبل :wub:*


بنعمةالمسيح يا تاسونى
وفى المستقبل القريب كمان
ربنا يفرح قلبك
آمين


----------



## staregypt (23 يناير 2012)

أولا اشكرك جدا على الصورة
لان اولادنا وزنه مهمة جدا سنحاسب عليهم اكيد
وانا علمت اولادى الصلاة بالطريقة دى 
كنا نتجمع ونصلى ونقرأ الكتاب المقدس ونحكى ويسألوا واجاوب على قدر استطاعتى ومعرفتى
لكن بتيجى فترات فتور مش بنفكر فى الصلاة والكتاب ولا اى حاجة الصراحة 
ودا تقصير منى اكيد 
ربنا يرحمنا على التقصير الموجود فى حياتنا ويساعدنا ويقوينا


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يناير 2012)

staregypt قال:


> أولا اشكرك جدا على الصورة
> لان اولادنا وزنه مهمة جدا سنحاسب عليهم اكيد
> وانا علمت اولادى الصلاة بالطريقة دى
> كنا نتجمع ونصلى ونقرأ الكتاب المقدس ونحكى ويسألوا واجاوب على قدر استطاعتى ومعرفتى
> ...


آمين

+ مش مهم اللى عدى المهم اللى جاى 
+ ربنا يباركلك فيهم يا تاسونى
آمين


----------



## sosofofo (30 يناير 2012)

انا نفسي اعلم بنتي الصلاه كده بس لازم اتعلم انا في الول​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2012)

sosofofo قال:


> انا نفسي اعلم بنتي الصلاه كده بس لازم اتعلم انا في الول​


آمين
طيب يالا .... الصلاة علاقة حلوة مع الله الواحد يجد فيه راحته وعزائه وسلامه 
+ ربنا يباركلك فيها
آمين


----------



## magedrn (4 فبراير 2012)

الصورة بجد بيتعبر عن كل ام بيتحب اولادها وتعلمهم كل شئ جميل 
واهم حاجة هى الصلاة 
ميرسى ابو تربو على الموضوع


----------



## النهيسى (4 فبراير 2012)

لازم فعلا الوالدين معا
 يشجعوا أولادهم على الصلاه فى البيت
 وكذا
 حضور القداسات​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> الصورة بجد بيتعبر عن كل ام بيتحب اولادها وتعلمهم كل شئ جميل
> واهم حاجة هى الصلاة
> ميرسى ابو تربو على الموضوع


آمين
ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## مارينا2010 (6 فبراير 2012)

شكرا ABOTARBO  فعلا المفروض انى نعلم اولادنا الصلاة 
بس انا ابنى بيخاف من ابونا وهو بيناوله


----------



## totty (6 فبراير 2012)

*صورة رائعة
نفسي اعلم ولادى كده فى المستقبل*​


----------

